

Where to find partners for side-/bootstrapped projects? - jalopy

Is there a resource out there for technical people to post ideas/projects/skills/passions and peruse the same for others looking to work on side projects while we keep our day jobs?<p>I'm not looking to pitch a VC or angel investor with a idea and a deck. I want to work on side projects that may become bootstrapped, self-sustaining businesses that earn income on the side and (maybe eventually) become a full-time job.<p>Ideally I'd like to work with people face to face. Live interaction, pair programming (gasp), etc; remote collaborations don't interest me as much.<p>Is there a good resource out there that would help me find like-minded people in my area (NYC)?
======
jaekwon
I'm building this with a community that meets in SF. It's still at an early
phase but now would be a great time to give some feedback. I definitely want
to cater to the NYC scene as well, so you can be our #1 there.

Leave your email here if you're interested.

<http://startable.net/>

~~~
jtchang
What are you doing here Jae. Get back to work! :)

+1 to Jae. Bay area has lots of resources but getting community around it is
hard.

------
thetylerhayes
A few resources immediately come to mind:

1) <http://www.meetup.com>

2) Local co-working spaces

3) <http://www.hackernewsers.com>

As for a website focused on your problem specifically -- namely, working on
side projects with like-minded individuals who also have day jobs -- I know of
none. But, like phamilton, I currently have a few go-to people. While I am
weary of working with people I've never met, I am optimistic enough to to hope
that such a thing is possible, if done in the right way.

------
phamilton
I think every aspiring entrepreneur likes side and bootstrapped projects.
Meet-ups have all types of people.

I've got one or two go-to guys I've met over the years. Whenever I feel like I
want a new side project, I give one of them a call. We shoot the breeze a bit,
and usually by the end of a 20 minute conversation we come across something
intriguing. Often, it's a simple proof of concept we want to develop. A
technique of social marketing, or a simple web app. Nothing has really taken
off yet, but we're patient and have fun trying these random projects.

------
clojurerocks
I live in the nyc area. I have a background in web development and like
talking to people about projects. To the best of my knowledge there isnt a
site like this although ive brainstormed similiar ideas a number of times.
However i lacked the resources and time to develop them. Id be interested in
chatting with you about whatever ideas you might have. What is a contact for
you?

